# tires for the t-rex



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

T-rex owners what kind of tire and how big are you running. The wife don't want me to put a lift on it so how big can i go without a lift kit


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

What year is yours? On the Teryx if you go bigger than 27's you will need to change clutch springs to save your belt....especially in the 08's. If it was mine I would run a almond secondary with 27's.


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

It's an 08.not looking to make a all out mud hole hopper out of this one just mainly running around camp.i've got a buddy that has the monster drink t-rex with 30'' mudlites on it with the stock clutch and no problems yet.i heard the shocks are a little differant between mine and his and i would not be able to go taller that a 28'' tire


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The 08 models had a weaker secondary spring from the factory...they made it stiffer in 09 due to some of the 08's having belt problems...atleast that is what they told me at the dealer show. Even if you are going to just trail ride around camp and go with 27's or 28's I would change the secondary spring for sure...and maybe the primary. I have seen a lot with 28's with no lift.


----------

